

Can you really, practically, avoid the "filter bubble"? - VaedaStrike

Can it be made easy to hack one's way out of being subject to the pandering algorithms of the googles and facebooks of the worlds?<p>I'd much like the capacity to be able to substantively distort, hack or otherwise bypass the "filter bubble"
======
HedgeMage
1) I use duckduckgo.com instead of Google; in addition to its other
advantages, it doesn't try to tailor results to me (or track what I'm up to in
general).

2) I make looking at alternate viewpoints a part of my research heuristic in
general. I don't believe in the mythical "neutral news source" so instead I
grab things written from vastly different viewpoints and try to get a
complete-ish picture.

3) I have the kind of people in my social circle who think that debate for the
sake of debate is fun, so we take positions pretty much at random sometimes.
It leads to some interesting conversations, and occasionally makes one or more
of us re-think our beliefs.

------
jesstaa
tor + no browser cookies will get you that.

The problem with the 'filter bubble' is not that you can't get around it. It's
that it's not obvious that censorship is occurring, so most people won't be
looking for a way to get around it.

Unlike other kinds of censorship, getting around it yourself doesn't help
much. It's all the other people you have to worry about.

~~~
advisedwang
It's not just a technical problem though. Hanging out in Hacker News gives a
very specific set of view points... Even when we buy newspapers we tend to buy
ones that align with our point of view.

------
noglorp
Will tons of iframes querying your site make google think you are important to
your users?

